# Spray Painting Cabinet Hinges



## sschantz (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi All,

Re-doing our kitchen cabinets, fresh paint, new knobs etc. Have not been able to surface hinges that match the existing 20 yr old ones. New ones would cause me to drill new holes etc etc and I just don't want to do that so I have decided to spray paint my old hinges.

Should I soak the hinges in mineral spirits, gasoline etc to remove the yrs of crud and grime on them?

Thx as always.


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Cleaners with ammonia are sometimes better for built up kitchen crud, but sometimes a combination is needed. Try TSP, that usually gets everything off, and preps the old finish for paint.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Agree with Bill. Soak the hinges and clean them with a stiff brush. You might need to do this a few times to get a surface that will not compromise the finish.
Ron


----------

